# What Manual/T56/M12 transmission fluid is everyone using?



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

I've been using basic Dexron 3 for about 2 years and 10k miles but it definitely feels pretty notchy. This seems to be pretty common/normal. I've read about so many different people recommending so many different fluids (basic dexron 3, dont use Royal Purple synthetic, do use Amsoil, redline, mobil1 atf, syncromesh etc) I dont know what to think:banghead:. 

It would be nice to know what fluid everyone here is using, for how long(time/mileage), how it feels and if they have any other fluids to compare it to?:lurk:


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Well Im going with Redline D4 atf it is highly recommended by them & a lot of people on the corvette forums swear by it in there 6 speeds ...
I bought 6 qts going to fill it till it runs out of the back up switch hole ..
Red Line Synthetic Oil - Automatic Transmission Fluids - D4 ATF


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been using Syncromesh with no issues.


----------



## bigdeezs (Jan 2, 2014)

SIXO GTO, Redline is near the top of my list.

MWR, is that GM Syncromesh or another brand? Ever used anything else in there? 

Today I just took a wiff of some GM syncromesh and smelled almost exactly like ATF. I suppose its just ATF with a friction modifier in it for the syncros?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

bigdeezs said:


> Today I just took a wiff of some GM syncromesh and smelled almost exactly like ATF.


It is ATF. If I recall correctly they sell it with and without FM. I've also seen it with an AC Delco label and different part numbers but I'm fairly certain it's the same stuff.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

bigdeezs said:


> SIXO GTO, Redline is near the top of my list.
> 
> MWR, is that GM Syncromesh or another brand? Ever used anything else in there?
> 
> Today I just took a wiff of some GM syncromesh and smelled almost exactly like ATF. I suppose its just ATF with a friction modifier in it for the syncros?


I get mine right over the GM parts counter.


----------

